# Sugar and Cinimin :)



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Heres sugar and cinimin, I'm a bad photographer so yeah, The pics are poor, mostly because of the cage, anyway they just woke up on they're little fluff so I decided to take a picture .


Sugar a PEW, waking up after a nice nap.








Cinimin's a little camera shy, so she's hiding behind of sugar.










I'll have more to come, kinda hard to see with the wire in the way.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

Sugar is not a PEW, Sugar is in fact a Siamese (the brown spot on the nose is a dead give away)


I so love Siamese rats.... they are the most amazing thing to watch while they transform from caramel colored little babies to that beautiful creamy white with the colored accents on nose, ears & tail base.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Woah I never knew that  I always thought she was a pew I <3 You guys, always learning something new ^.^ I was gonna question about the brown spot too XD


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

There are some cool links out there that show the various marking & colors of rats

How old is she & how long have you had her?

I will look for the pics my friend sent me of the siamese baby I picked out for her. She didn't really believe me when I told her that little girl would eventually look like a siamese cat (comparison in markings) but she did & she is a beauty.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

She's about 6 months maybe 5, I got her before I got sent to a 6 week camp, then my mom took care of her, its been about 2 months since i've been back and they love me . And Of Course , I love her back. 

Now A new pic of Cinimin, who conquered her shyness when there was a Yogie! involved.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

his shyness?
rut-roh


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

Arg, I ment she, I call cini a boy all the time by accident because she's lazy and acts like one lol.


----------



## Nightfallspy (Nov 5, 2007)

New pictures 








Sugar isnt liking her cube broken, but she bit it off. ^^










Can't you see I'm awesome? ^^


More from cinimin soon!


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Cute rats


----------

